# 301 bridge by the powerplant



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

has anyone fished there??? What species can be caught??? Is there a fishing spot from shore?


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

Potomac River between Aquia Creek and the 301 Bridge is where me and joe mama are going tomorrow


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

what can be caught there??


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Stripers, Croakers, Spot, and White Perch.


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

where from shore can u fish from??? by the powerplant or by the marina??


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

too cold and windy today - plans have been nixed to fish - drinking and watching the terps game has replaced drinking and fishing - FEAR THE TURTLE!!!!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

You have to fish around the marina. There is a parking fee of a few bucks. When the fish are running you can catch them there. It is illegal to fish from shore around the power plant (9-11). If you have a boat, fishing the dischage is productive.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

*speaking of missing fishing*

for the game


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*cchae*

forget the marina and cross the bridge (small fee). Fish the VA side of the bridge. There's a nice sandy beach with access via a right hand turn just after the bridge. You don't need a VA license. A MD one will work although the one time anyone came he told me you don't need a license at all there as the two states dispute who owns the river there. I used to catch lots of spot and croaker there. I never got a striper there but have heard of cows being landed there.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The beach you refer to*

is about 5 miles by water from our riverhouse. There is no dispute over who controls that part of the river. The MD Marine police or the DNR control it. You do need a VA or MD bay sportfishing license to fish there. If you get caught without one you will be ticketed.

The goodnews is you can catch it all there. The lower part of the Potomac has just about as much salt content as the bay. From that beach you can catch Spot, Croaker, Catfish, Rays, Blues and Stripers. Infact there are some huge Stripers in that part of the river, you just need to be able to cast to deep water. Goodluck & Tightlines


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Hat,

When are you gonna invite us over to your river house? We'll do a clean up for you, P&S Hat80 River House Cleanup!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Interesting, cause the virginia equivalent of DNR told me he didn't need to see my license cause no license was needed there. I asked why and he said there's a dispute between the two states. That was 4 years ago though when I lived about 15 miles from there (sounds like you should have just rented the riverhouse to me).

Anyway, nice place to fish! I was almost always the only one fishing. I would fish just to the left of the bridge and do quite well.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Husky,*

In Va we have Game Wardens. He told you that because he has no jurisdiction over Maryland waters. Those are MD waters, I fish the area all the time. 

So you want to rent the Riverhouse? The wife and I use it from the end of May to the end Oct. In the winter months we stay up in Northern Va. I would consider renting it out for the six months we don't use it thoe. The last time I check with the real estate agent she said it would rent for about $8000.00 dollars a month, still interested? Oh, I will still need to keep the boat at the pier.....Tightlines


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*sure, I'll give you 8,000*

I'll pay you when I move out.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

curious if the saltwater fishing for blues and rocks is better at the 50 bridge or 301 bridge? can anyone tell me anyone good spots around those bridges?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

try the route 50 bridge in OC like May and June for bluefish


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

wheres the spot between aquia and 301 bridge?


----------

